# Media Bias Survey



## Mike Traven (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello NodakOutdoors,

My name is Mike Traven. I am a political science major at George Washington University. I am doing research into how media bias is viewed by people in the different wings of American politics. I chose this site to represent the conservative portion of my research due to the location of the forum and the views of the members. I ask any members who feel that they are Republicans and or conservatives to fill out a short form below. I thank you in advance for your help.

For the following news organizations, please indicate if you feel that the views portrayed in their coverage is very liberal, liberal, moderate, conservative, very conservative or other (please indicate) and in a few words why you hold that view.

CNN -

Fox News Channel-

MSNBC-

CSPAN-

New York Times-

Washington Post-

The Drudge Report-

The Huffington Post-

Democracy Now!-

Thank you in advance for your participation!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Mr Traven I know you are on a school project but simply put the news is not really in the Buisiness of news they are no longer real journalist's. They are in the buisness of sales, sell the most papers get the best ratings etc etc. So the real truth is distorted or in more and more cases completly lost! 
So in short they are all bad, I don't even tune in any more! :eyeroll:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I have to agree with B224... I usually get my news from my Bloomberg terminal.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

It's pretty much like Bore.224 stated, but on the other hand poeple will look for a news source that says what they want to hear. The internet will have a site to a person's likeing wheather its the truth or not


----------



## Mike Traven (Mar 1, 2007)

I would really appreciate it if you guys put your concerns in the format of the questionnaire. These are precisely the types of opinions I was hoping to see. If you feel that they are all neutral but all bad or all left but all bad, please say so.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Mike Traven said:


> I would really appreciate it if you guys put your concerns in the format of the questionnaire. These are precisely the types of opinions I was hoping to see. If you feel that they are all neutral but all bad or all left but all bad, please say so.


Hi Mike

Welcome to the forums.

What is life like for you out in D.C.? Is that where you are located? I'm curious to also know more about you. How did you find the politics forum on a hunting & fishing website located in the Upper Great Plains of the US?

Ryan


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Mike Traven said:


> I would really appreciate it if you guys put your concerns in the format of the questionnaire. These are precisely the types of opinions I was hoping to see. If you feel that they are all neutral but all bad or all left but all bad, please say so.


Bad is bad left or right! But you gotta be an LSD test monkey to think the News Media does not hang way left!!


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

> I chose this site to represent the conservative portion of my research due to the location of the forum and the views of the members. I ask any members who feel that they are Republicans and or conservatives to fill out a short form below.


Hummmm? Does that statement show any bias?

NO THANKS, Good Luck to you tho.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Guess old Mike dropped out of school or found another source of info. Maybe one that fit his theory's better 

Hey let us know how you do on your paper college boy! 8)


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Perhaps I was a little hard on him but the whole thing had a certain smell to it.


----------



## Mike Traven (Mar 1, 2007)

I always knew you guys were worthless. Tata for now,

MT


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

MT? ?? He's back! Alrighty then, let the games begin!!!


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

NO BIAS at ALL!

:fiddle:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Mike Traven said:


> I always knew you guys were worthless. Tata for now,
> 
> MT


Mike, you came here asking for a favor and then slam the whole forum in the same thread??

:roll:

If you can't take any criticism of your survey then why do it?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

R y a n said:


> Mike Traven said:
> 
> 
> > I would really appreciate it if you guys put your concerns in the format of the questionnaire. These are precisely the types of opinions I was hoping to see. If you feel that they are all neutral but all bad or all left but all bad, please say so.
> ...


Gee MT

Ya think I kinda had you figured out from the get-go with my questions you never answered? :roll:

Something smelled from the moment I started reading your post...

Ryan


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

That Boys and Girls is your classic "LIBERAL" response. We refused to give him anything he could use out of context. So he didn't get what he wanted and he then resorted to name calling. :beer:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

P.S. Mike, my wife says I'm only worthless during hunting season. :lol:


----------

